# TRCS, Inc -- Excellent Closing Experience



## phil1ben (Mar 9, 2011)

We just closed our first timeshare purchase (HGVC - South Beach) utilizing Judi Kozlowski and TRCS, Inc., and they were a great team. I have previously commented on how great Judi's service was. Karina at TRCS was equally as good. She answered everyone of my e-mails almost immediately with a complete and responsive answer. I am in the real estate business and deal with title companies everyday. She is as good as any I have dealt with. She coordinates the closing (through the mail) recording of the deed and issuance of the title policy. If I ever bought another timeshare I would use both of them again:

TRCS, Inc.
1583 E. Silver Star Rd # 351
Ocoee FL 34761
Main: (407)464-3935
Fax: (407)218-6734 or (407)464-3936
http://trcsinc.com 
Visit us on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/TRCSInc 
http://www.linkedin.com/in/karinawarner


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 9, 2011)

Outstanding and welcome to HGVC and TUGBBS.  Judi is very well respected on TUG.  How many points did you purchase?


----------



## GregT (Mar 9, 2011)

I also had a great experience with TRCS (and Judi).

Congrats on the transaction!


----------



## conarth (Mar 9, 2011)

I won't use anybody else but Judi and TRCS(Karina).   That was the best resale I've ever done.


----------



## ILOVETOTRAVEL (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree we just closed on a HGVC in january and we used Judi K. and TRCSINC as well. They are great. Judi and Karina are very helpful. Smooth transaction. Will recommend them.


----------



## bosco0633 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have said this so many times, to anyone that will listen.  Judi is the absolute best!!! in the resale market.  I have and will continue to recommend her to anyone that will listen.

As for Karina, I cant say enough about the service that she provides.  I have used 2 other closing companies helping friends out with purchases, and they have been a nightmare to deal with.  Karina makes the closing process so effortless.


----------

